# Bridging Wireless Connection to Xbox keeps disconnecting



## LegatoTheGunman (May 15, 2010)

I purchased a PC60G Wireless Internet Card, i was able to get it working and able to connect to my fathers modem wirelessly to my computer and was also able to bridge my wireless connection with my Local Area Connection which is the connection to my xbox live for my xbox360 which is transfered by a ethernet cord from my computer to my xbox360 but the problem is that about 20 or 30 mins in connectivity on xbox live everything disconnects and i look at my computer and see that the wireless internet is disconnected and so when i stop the bridge between the two connections the wireless internet comes back online. *The problem is that whenever the connections are bridged 30 minutes in my wireless internet disconnects from the internet and my xbox live says it lost connection.*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello *LegatoTheGunman* and Welcome to TSF!

Let's try something simple to start off, see if this helps, if not please let us know.
Remove the Bridge from your computer, then restart the computer.
Unplug the Network Cable from your Xbox360
Then re-create a new Bridge, then plug the network cable to the Xbox360
Turn on your Xbox360 and test your connection.


----------



## monicajae (Jun 30, 2010)

i am wondering what the outcome to your suggesstion is. mine started to work and great. then i left it alone for a while and couldn't reconnect. any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*monicajae*....If you need assistance regarding your issue please Create your own Thread. Thanks.


monicajae said:


> i am wondering what the outcome to your suggesstion is. mine started to work and great. then i left it alone for a while and couldn't reconnect. any ideas?


----------

